# Internet



## Anonymous (2003 Január 26)

Egy haverom azt mondta, hogy az internet azoknak kell akik ,,senkik,, mert ott azt hiszik egy jelszó mögött mebújva ők valakik. Nos most kipróbálom. Im somebody! :roll: :777:


----------



## Modi (2003 Január 26)

Kedves Churchill !

Nem tudom,hogy a haverod ezt hogyan merte fel es honnan jutott erre a megallapitasra?
Minden esetre en nem osztom a velemenyet,ugyanis nagyon sok olyan embert ismerek,aki a beceneve mogott is vallalja magat.A bizonyitek ra a taglistan szereplo nyilvanos e-mail cimek,sajat honlapok.
Nem tartom szuksegesnek,hogy mindenki leirja nyilvanosan a szemelyi adatait.Azokat altalaban csak annak adja meg az ember akit erdemesit ra.
Nagyon kivancsiva tettel,hogy milyen modon teszteled haverod allitasat?
Legyszives ird le nekem.

Udv. Modi


----------



## Judith (2003 Január 30)

Nálunk mindig az a valaki, aki kiviszi a szemetet.


----------



## exlexman (2003 Február 8)

*Van egy ötletem a barátodnak...*

Amikor a postára viszi a levelet, a kedves rokonainak, és fizet vagy 10 dollart, mond azt neki, ugyan már az internet az 1marhasag. 10dollarert veszek több tucat timbicet, meg coffie-t és leülök a gép elé. Egy hét alatt megunom az összes rokonomat ha akarom, annyit tudok vele levelezni, amennyit csak akarok. Igaz, nem kell elmennem érte még a postára sem)

Agyatlan aki ilyet mond ennek a rejtvénynek a megfejtése: "Hüjjjjje vagyok a nethet mint az écccakkkka, de hát mennyire ciki lenne azt mondani, azt sem tudom, hol a power gomb. Igy legalább azt hiszik, netellenes vagyok, és nem baszogatnak. Na ezt is megusztam" :wink: :twisted: :!:


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 1)

Hello! Nekem az Internet nagyon beépült a családi életembe .
Az egyik hasznos háztartási szolgáltatássá vált.
Örülök, hogy nincs monopólium és meg lehet választani a szolgáltatót.
És annak is, hogy "nyomják" lefele az árait!!! Üdv. M.T.E.


----------



## kumisi (2007 Január 2)

Aki igy áll az internethez az nem is ismeri ezzel zenét halgathatsz filmet nézhett, tanulhat ,ujságot olvashatsz,stb,stb,stb.Hát ez az INTERNET!!!


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 7)

Szerintem úgy az Internetezéshez, mint a PC használatához jól fog egy kis gépírás tudás is. Találtam egy mini szoftvert, ami a gépelés megtanulásához szórakoztató segítséget nyújt, csatolom Mindenkinek, akit érdekel. :444:


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 8)

Én csak annyit mondok:

az ismerőseim közül egyre több kigfejezetten idős ember barátkozik a géppel és a nettel.
A Magyar-Canadai szétszakadt családok így szinte ingyen tartják a napi kapcsolatot, webkamerával élő adásban.

NINCS TÁVOLSÁG!


----------



## csanadig (2007 Január 18)

tökéletesen osztom a véleményt, hogy hülye aki fikázza a netet.
kiskorom óta érdekel a számítógép, évek óta hálózati rendszergazdaként keresem a kenyerem.
nincsenek határok... semmiben.
bármit megtehet, megnézhet, elolvashat, meghallgathat.
végtelen információ...


----------



## Cornelius (2007 Január 24)

Az internet az egyik legjobb találmány a Földön, itthon ülve számtalan dolgot el tudok intézni. Csaknem másfél éve egy betegség miatt deréktől lefelé lebénultam, igaz ma már mankóval járok. Nem szakadtam el az ismerőseimtől, a családtól, a barátoktól. Az internet tehát egy csodálatos rendszer, persze attól is függ mire használjuk. 

Cornelius


----------



## prokop (2007 Április 23)

"internet jo e valamire?" koltoi kerdes...
Kerderssel valaszolok: a kés jo e valamire? hiszen lehet vele kenyeret is vagni, meg embert is olni. Na ugye? szoval nem feher v. feket a tema


----------



## villanto (2007 Április 24)

Anonymous írta:


> Egy haverom azt mondta, hogy az internet azoknak kell akik ,,senkik,, mert ott azt hiszik egy jelszó mögött mebújva ők valakik. Nos most kipróbálom. Im somebody! :roll: :777:


Van igazság ebben a gondolatsorban is....



Judith írta:


> Nálunk mindig az a valaki, aki kiviszi a szemetet.


Ez a megállapítás rám is igaz (fokozva: *valaki* vegye fel a telefont - *valaki* menjen le a közértbe...).


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 1)

*Internet: székbe kényszerít, de mozgósít is egyszerre*

*Azoknak az embereknek, akik számítógép előtt töltik napjaikat, szükségük lehet fitnesszel kapcsolatos weboldalakra egy amerikai tanulmány szerint.*

A kutatók úgy találták, hogy az internetre alapozott testgyakorlat-programok ugyanúgy működtek, mint a nyomtatott tanácsok és rávették az ülőfoglalkozású felnőtteket a rendszeres fizikai aktivitásra. A vizsgálat egy éve alatt az internetfelhasználók hetente 80-90 percet tornáztak. 

A megállapítás fontos, mert azt sugallja, hogy az ülőfoglalkozású amerikaiak millióit lehet mozgósítani mozgásra egy olyan modern eszközzel, amelyet azért hibáztatnak, hogy a székbe kényszeríti őket. 

Mint Bess H. Marcus, a tanulmány vezető szerzője elmondta, 2006-ban 147 millió amerikai felnőtt használta az internetet. Ha az ülőfoglalkozású egyének olyan gyakran interneteznek, mint a mozgékony személyek, akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy durván 80 millió kevéssé aktív felnőtt van online a neten és érhető el webalapú beavatkozásokkal.

Ezt állapította meg Marcus, aki a pszichiátria és az emberi viselkedés professzora a Brown Egyetem orvosi iskolájában a Rhode Island államban lévő Providence városában. A professzornő és kollégái az Archives of Internal Medicine című szaklapban tették közzé megállapításaikat.

A vizsgálatban 249 ülőfoglalkozású felnőtt vett részt, akiket találomra három csoportba soroltak. Az első csoport olyan weboldalt használt, amelyet a kutatók a résztvevők tornagyakorlatainak a támogatására fejlesztettek ki. 

A második csoportot kapcsolatba hozták hat weboldallal, amelyeket orvos- és fitnessszervezetek üzemeltettek. A harmadik csoport nyomtatott anyagokat kapott postán.

Minden résztvevő napi tevékenységi naplót vezetett és kérdőíveket töltött ki a fizikai gyakorlataival kapcsolatban. A különbség az volt, hogy az a csoport, amely külön kialakított weboldalt használt, azonnali e-mail visszacsatolást kapott. 

Egy év elteltével mind a három csoport jól teljesített. Azok, akik a külön kialakított weboldalt használták, átlagosan 90 percet gyakorlatoztak hetente és voltak olyan férfiak és nők a csoportban, akik postán kaptak segítséget. A tanulmány azon résztvevői, akik internetes programot használtak, 80 percnyi testedzést végeztek átlagosan hetente. 

A szakértők általában azt ajánlják, hogy a felnőttek legalább 30 percet gyakorlatozzanak mérsékelten a hét legtöbb napján. Ez lehet gyors sétálás is. 

Marcus csapata szerint még több tanulmánnyal kell kivizsgálni az internet erejét, hogy elérjék azoknak az inaktív amerikaiaknak a légióit, akik a számítógépek képernyői előtt ülnek.

Forrás: *www.stop.hu*​


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Július 15)

csanadig írta:


> kiskorom óta érdekel a számítógép, évek óta hálózati rendszergazdaként keresem a kenyerem.



Nocsak, akkor fogok neked egy PM-et kuldeni kollega.
Udv


----------



## Eaglethu (2007 Július 17)

Mi az a PM ?


----------



## Corrie (2007 Július 17)

PM = *P*rivate *M*essage


----------



## Eaglethu (2007 Július 19)

Köszi a megfejtést !


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 22)

*Senkik, nételenül...*

Mondd el a haverodnak, hogy erre nem csak az internet ad lehetőséget...! Mászkálhatna az utcán is, és "névtelenül" bekiabálhatna az ablakokon. Feltehetően ő mégsem teszi...! Na, hasonlóan működik a dolog az internet nyújtotta névtelenséggel is, mert nem vagyunk gátlástalanok, hanem értelmes emberi lények vagyunk!!! Természetesen vannak kivételek.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Július 22)

*Internet - A Wikipédiából, a szabad lexikonból.*

Az *internet* egy nemzetközileg elterjedt, angol eredetű szó. Magyarul annyit tesz: *hálózatok hálózata*. Az egész világot körülölelő számítógép-hálózat. Az internet egy olyan hatalmas rendszer, amely számítógép-hálózatokat fog össze. Ennek eredménye egyfajta kibertér, amely a valódi világ mellett alternatív teret biztosít. Az internet a számítógépek összekötéséből jött létre, hogy az egymástól teljesen különböző hálózatok egymással átlátszó módon tudjanak elektronikus leveleket cserélni, állományokat továbbítani. Az internet úgynevezett TCP/IP-alapú hálózat. Mivel ez a protokollkészlet több hálózatnak is alapja, ezért a globális hálózatot helyi hálózatok, intranetek, különböző távolsági hálózatok alkotják. Mindeközben az adatok a legkülönfélébb fizikai közegekben utazhatnak telefonvonalak, különböző hálózati kábelek vagy kommunikációs műholdak segítségével. Röviden szólva: az internet nem valami fizikai hálózat, hanem annak módja, ahogy az egymástól különböző hálózatokat összekötik avégből, hogy egymással kommunikálni tudjanak.
Az internet olyan gyorsan növekszik, hogy nem lenne értelme számokat megemlíteni, hiszen azok pár hónap múlva nem lennének helytállóak. Inkább csak az arányokkal érdemes foglalkozni. Az internetbe kapcsolt számítógépek száma havi átlagban 10–15%-kal, vagy még többel, növekszik. Mivel az internet egymástól különböző hálózatokat köt össze, a felhasználó bátran választhat bármilyen eszközt a munkája elvégzéséhez, az adatokat a hálózaton keresztül egységesen tudja kezelni. Ma már elmondható, hogy az internet a világ elektronikus postájává lépett elő. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a felhasználók az üzeneteikre azonnali választ kaphatnak. Az internetet felépítő és szabályozó protokollok mindenki számára hozzáférhetőek, ezeket rengeteg gyártó támogatja: mindez a hatékony szabványosítás eredményének is betudható. Egykor a hálózat kizárólag csak a kutatók, oktatók és katonai intézmények számára volt elérhető. Ma már nagymértékben tart az internet kommercializálódása, mivel sok cég ismeri fel, hogy e nélkül lassan nem lehet megélni az üzleti életben.
A legfontosabb adaléka azonban az, hogy az üzenetszórásos médiumokkal ellentétben itt a felhasználó választhatja meg, hogy milyen információt akar megszerezni. Ugyanígy bárkiből válhat információforrás. Biztosan előfordult már, hogy ön is ráakadt valami nagyon hasznos dologra az interneten, legyen az program, információ vagy akár csak egy kis idézet. Mivel ezeknek általában nincs nagy kereskedelmi értékük, ezért üzenetszórásos csatornákon (televízió, rádió) nem valószínű, hogy megtalálhatóak. Senki ne keresse az internet központi épületét! Ilyen nincs – és valószínűleg nem is lesz. Minden hálózat, amely az internethez csatlakozik, önálló életet él. Ezen hálózatok csatlakoztatásának összehangolását, az ezzel kapcsolatos információk szolgáltatását, illetve a felmerülő mérnöki tevékenységeket az 1992 januárjában létrehozott, profitmentes Internet Society (ISOC) irányítja, amelynek bárki szabadon tagja lehet. Központja az amerikai Virginia állambeli Restonban van.
Sokszor elhangzik a kezdő internetes felhasználóktól az a kérdés, hogy ki fizeti az internetet? Sokan úgy gondolják, hogy ingyenes. Nos, ez igaz is, meg nem is. Igaz annyiban, hogy az internetre csatlakozott hálózattal rendelkező intézmények (legyen az oktatási, kereskedelmi vagy akár katonai jellegű) alkalmazottai a munkahelyükről ingyenesen férnek hozzá az internethez. Nem igaz annyiban, hogy az egyes csatlakozó hálózatok saját maguk állják a működésükhöz szükséges anyagiakat. Az egyszerű mezei felhasználó általában fizet a helyi internetszolgáltató cégnek, akit pedig az adott ország nagysebességű gerinchálózatát üzemeltető intézmény csapol meg anyagilag. A különböző országok a díjakat egymás között pedig nemzetközi szerződésekben rögzítik.



Forrás: *http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet*​


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 22)

*SeaMonkey az egyik kedvenc internet browserem...*

SeaMonkey az egyik kedvenc internet browserem, de talán több is annál: böngésző, levelező és hírolvasó, html-szerkesztő, címjegyzék, IRC-cliens. Kicsi és gyors...Próbáljátok ki, ha szerettek kisérletezni!


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Július 23)

Az internet egy technikai lehetőség, egy eszköz, amit lehet erre is arra is használni. Előnye, hogy ablak a világra, hátránya, hogy ablak a magánéletedre. Itt nincs névtelenség, ez téveszme. Az utcán ha elbeszélgetsz valakivel lehetsz névtelen, de ahogy a valós életben ügyet akarsz intézni, kérik a papírjaidat. Itt még a beszélgetésekben sem vagy névtelen, legfeljebb a beszélgetőtársaid előtt. De a szolgáltató akin keresztül kapcsolódsz, törvény szerint 3 évig köteles őrizni, hogy mikor kapcsolódtál és mit csináltál. Az hogy milyen részletességgel tárolja rólad az adatokat ez már csak tárhelykérdés.


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 23)

:0: Az internet nekem sokat jelent, kapcsolatot a világgal!


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 23)

gnomnome írta:


> Az internet egy technikai lehetőség, egy eszköz, amit lehet erre is arra is használni. Előnye, hogy ablak a világra, hátránya, hogy ablak a magánéletedre. Itt nincs névtelenség, ez téveszme. Az utcán ha elbeszélgetsz valakivel lehetsz névtelen, de ahogy a valós életben ügyet akarsz intézni, kérik a papírjaidat. Itt még a beszélgetésekben sem vagy névtelen, legfeljebb a beszélgetőtársaid előtt. De a szolgáltató akin keresztül kapcsolódsz, törvény szerint 3 évig köteles őrizni, hogy mikor kapcsolódtál és mit csináltál. Az hogy milyen részletességgel tárolja rólad az adatokat ez már csak tárhelykérdés.


Ez nekem megnyugtató és nem más....
Nincs mit takargatnom! Had olvassa aki akarja...
A világon semmi sem véletlen, az sem lehet hát az, hogy kivel kerülök kapcsolatba a neten... kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Július 24)

Igazad van Hiaklo, es lattad ezt az uj mouse-t? Vegre valami parktikus talalmany !


----------



## Pufi (2007 Július 24)

> Anonymous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kedves Elvtársak Anonymous elvtárs - SOMEBODY - fején találta a szöget. Van valami igaza... Persze ez csak akkor derül ki, ha két elvtárs a netten nem egy elvet vall. Magyarul elkezdődik a veszekedés. Illyenkor a jelszó olyan mint a középkori vért. :555:


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 24)

Ma mar el se tudom kepzelni a napjaim nelkule. Rengeteg idot takaritok meg azzal, hogy az interneten intezem az ugyeim
nagy reszet.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 26)

Ma mar el se tudom kepzelni a napjaim nelkule de rengeteg idot el is pocsekolok el rajta. Igy aztan a tegnapi hozzaszolasommal egyutt , az eredmeny dontetlen.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 27)

*Ma ne szóljon a rendszergazdákhoz* - Őket "ünnepeljük"
2007-07-27 14:34:06




Nagyítás​​

Július utolsó péntekén -immár nyolcadik alkalommal- ünnepli a világ a Rendszergazdák Megbecsülésének Nemzetközi Napját (*System Administrator Appreciation Day*). 

Rengeteg rendszergazda van, hiszen ők működtetik a szervereinket, telepítik a telefonjainkat és wifi routereinket, ők szűrik ki a spamet a levelezésünkből, illetve őket szidjuk, ha nem működik valami.

A rendszergazdák megbecsülésének legegyszerűbb módja, hogy ma egész egyszerűen békén hagyjuk őket.


----------



## mogorva (2007 Augusztus 6)

Az internet nekem is sokat jelent,unalomüzés,szórakozás,tanulás,stb!Bár csak egy telefonnal tudok böngészni,igy is nagyszerü!


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Október 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igazad van Hiaklo, es lattad ezt az uj mouse-t? Vegre valami parktikus talalmany !


kiss


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

Az én feleségem Thaiföldi, sokat vagyunk ott is, itt is. A napi kapcsolatot a távol levő családokkal nem tudnánk másképpen meg oldani.


----------



## j_adam (2007 December 31)

Kisseb lett a vilag. En is lathatom es beszelgethetek a szuleimel Kanadabol.


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Január 1)

hát aki azéletben senki, az itt a neten se lesz valaki. esetleg ha hazudik saját magáról, és attól várja, hogy itt valaki legyen. De ez csak azt mutatja, hogy az életben tényleg egy senki.


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Január 1)

Itt ahol én lakom,/lakott területen kivül/ az emberek kb. 60%a ha nem több azt sem tudja, hogy mit jelent az hogy internet. Arrol nem is beszélve, hogy hogyan lehet bekapcsolni egy számitógépet. Egyik hogy nem tanulták ezt még anno, a másik meg hogy a munkájukhoz sincs rá szükségük. Mikor velük beszélgetek, akor érzem csak igazán, hogy mennyit is jelent számomra, hogy járkálhatok a neten. Szinte egy másik világ, egy második ember. Mint ahogy mondani szokták ahány nyelvet beszélsz, annyi ember vagy. hát ez is olyan.


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

Nekem is bejött. Két éve még azt se tudtam, eszik, vagy isszák ,most meg napi rutin, néha fáraszt, meg felbosszant, de jónak tartom, sokkal nyitottabb vagyok a világra, mind két szempontból, mióta használom.:..:


----------



## mr.Taylor (2010 Március 20)

Én is használom a netet szórakozásból meg a munkámhoz is. Sokat segít az információk begyűjtésében. A fiataloknak az internet természetes dolog, ellentétben az idősebbekkel. Persze közöttük is vannak kivételek. Gondolom ez is hozzájárul ahhoz hogy a fiatalok nyitottabbak a világ dolgaira és az újdonságokra mint a szüleik.


----------



## sly0107 (2010 Március 22)

Az internet egy nagyszerű dolog, ha nem viszed túlzásba, és tudod okosan használni. Sokat tanulhatsz és informálódhatsz általa, csak manapság az információ túl sok és nehéz kihámozni, hogy mire van valójában szükségünk. És persze nem helyettesít semmilyen természetben végzett munkát és szórakozást.
És nem csak a fiatalok használhatják, mert sok idősebb még fogékonyabb mint a mai gyerekek.


----------



## hlk5o6 (2010 Április 15)

sok ismerősöm van aki idegenkedett az internettől is, de mára mindennapossá vált számukra is. tudni kell használni mint mindent és akkor jó dolog


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Az információ korát éljük, internet nélkül lehet élni, de ez olyan, mintha valaki a telefon nélkül akarná megoldani az életét. Lehet úgy is, csak mások a dimenziók


----------



## akos015 (2010 Április 25)

"Az internet...egyetemes kommunikációs lehetőségekkel rendelkező globális felhasználói alap." Wernhard Möchsel

Az Internet egy nagy technika fejlődés, mely sok millió ember életét megváltoztatta, egyszerűbb lett az ˝élet˝...


----------



## Perseus (2010 Április 25)

Azért az a függőségi tényező sem lebecsülendő amit -közvetve- az internet okoz.
Pornográfia, mmorpg-k, és az hogy mikor hazamész nem az az első dolgod hogy megölelgesd a családot és elbeszélgess velük, hanem hogy bekapcsold a számítógépet.

Nézzétek meg az a vidit, tanulságos:

http://index.hu/tech/szoftver/wotlk131108/


----------



## StaceyGirl (2010 Május 4)

Az internet sok mindent meg könnyít


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Az internetnek van előnye is hátránya is.Példu ha nem vigyázol rád zúdul egy rakás fölösleges infó amivel hirtelen nem tudsz mit kezdeni,de rengeteg dolgot villámgyorsan megtalálhatsz vele.


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 19)

Már lehet, hogy én is függő vagyok. Szívesen, sokáig rajta vagyok. Igaz, igyekszem sok-sok témával foglalkozni, de az idő közben röpül.


----------



## vendel69 (2010 Szeptember 12)

sziasztok,

Toronto-ban lakom és abban szeretnék tanácsot kapnii, hogy melyik internet-csomag éri meg legjobban a Bell-töl vagy Rogers-töl (gyors éds nem drága)


----------



## Bolch (2010 November 14)

Több olyan dolgot el tudok intézni a netten, amelyet telefonon nem, csak személyesen. Pénzügyeket is itt intézem, nem beszélve a könyvek, újságok, napilapok olvasgatásáról, de legfőképpen a kapcsolat..azt hiszem, jobb vele a világ.., de azért nem NonStop.

a Jó öreg C 64
Nekem még megvan, becsomagolva a szebb időkre..
Emlékszem a geos-ra, és kedvencemre a Newcomer-re


----------



## xkingx (2010 November 16)

Bolch írta:


> a Jó öreg C 64
> Nekem még megvan, becsomagolva a szebb időkre..
> Emlékszem a geos-ra, és kedvencemre a Newcomer-re



nekem is van nem is egy...nem olyan reg meg retro partit is csinaltunk... floppy drive kazetas magno-fejallitas   stb stb.
regi szep idok...



jah elfelejtettem...giana sisters boulder dash es tarsai  jajj de szep idok voltak...utantoltos kazettak  aaaa


----------



## Klórszulfon (2010 November 24)

Nekem egy PLusz4-esem van még meg. Néha nosztalgiából előveszem, de már nagyon nehézkes a használata.

Sajnos egyre több a kéretlen beugró reklám a honlapokon. A beugró ablak blokkolását hiába kapcsoljuk be, a honlap eleve a reklámot adja és csak valamennyi idő múlva kapcsol a honlapra. Lassan olyan lesz, mint a kereskedelmi TV adások. Ha akarod, ha nem, ott a reklám.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 24)

Klórszulfon írta:


> Nekem egy PLusz4-esem van még meg. Néha nosztalgiából előveszem, de már nagyon nehézkes a használata.
> 
> *Sajnos egyre több a kéretlen beugró reklám a *honlapokon. A beugró ablak blokkolását hiába kapcsoljuk be, a honlap eleve a reklámot adja és csak valamennyi idő múlva kapcsol a honlapra. Lassan olyan lesz, mint a kereskedelmi TV adások. Ha akarod, ha nem, ott a reklám.


Erre találták ki például az ADBLOCK-ot és társait.
Javaslom telepíteni.


----------



## cskelemen (2011 December 25)

*Internet azonosítás*

Mindenkit azonosítani lehet ha az internetre fellép és mindegy hogy használ vagy nem használ proxy servert.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 27)

cskelemen írta:


> Mindenkit azonosítani lehet ha az internetre fellép és mindegy hogy használ vagy nem használ proxy servert.


*Igen. Amennyiben a proxy szolgáltató kiadja a bejelentkező IP címet
*


----------



## Melitta (2011 December 27)

A canadahun nem ad ki semmit.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 28)

Melitta írta:


> A canadahun nem ad ki semmit.


*Ez így igaz.*
Az előző hozzászóló arra utalt, ha valaki nem a saját IP címén, hanem egy proxys címen keresztül szörfözne a neten.


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!

Csatlakozom Cornelius véleményéhez, én is nagyon sokat használom az internetet, szinte a családom részévé vált. Tulajdonképpen azt is mondhatnám, hogy ez a hobbim.
A családom is elfogadta ezt, és semmilyen problémát nem okoz.
A banki ügyeimet is a net segítségével intézem (e-bank), a vásárlásaim nagy részét itt intézem (vatera, e-bay) mert mindent olcsóbban kapok meg itt mint a helyi boltokban - (néha több ezer ft-ot is meg tudok spórolni egy-két termék vásárlásakor), persze itt ahol lakom a boltokba néha benézek, mert sok ismerősöm van, és tartani kell helyi szinten is az ismerősökkel a kapcsolatokat.
Nekem is az a véleményem, hogy a NET alapvetően jó dolog!

Üdv:Mihály


----------

